# Can I put this in my Tank?



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi : This is my first post.
I found this material where I work in a hotel, we use it as an
attractive public ashtray filler for people to put their cig. butts out.
It's a real nice semi-shiny black color. I did some research on the product,
it is called "Black Beauty" Slag Products by Reed Minerals. Its main use is
for sandblasting and as a grit they use on roofing shingles. here's more
info from the Reed Materials website:
Black Beauty® Abrasive

AKA: Boiler slag, coal slag

Chemical Name: An amorphous mixture of Fe, Al, and Ca silicates

Description: A black boiler slag abrasive with the following advantages: low
moisture content, high degree of etch for permanent bonding of coatings,
readily used in standard equipment in commerce, inert, fast cutting due to
sharp angular edges, hardness, more economical,longer lasting and leaves
minimum dust

Typical Chemical Composition

Silicon Dioxide= 47.20%,

Aluminum oxide= 21.39%,

Titanium dioxide= 1.01%,

Ferric oxide= 19.23%,

Calcium oxide= 6.80%,

Magnesium Oxide= 1.47%,

Potassium Oxide= 1.60% and

Sodium Oxide= 0.62%

Grades:

Utility Grade #BB1043- A coarse grade used for tough blasting jobs

Medium Grade #BB1243- Used for general purpose repair and maintenance
blasting

Fine Grade #BB2043- Used for new construction, light paint and rust removal,
and for special maintenance applications requiring reduced profiles

Extra Fine Grade #BB3063- Used to clean surfaces and create a smooth finish,
Brush-Off Blast, or in a high pressure water blast system

Typical Physical Properties:

Particle Shape angular, sharp

Specific Gravity (g/cm3) 2.7

Bulk Density (g/cm3) 75-1-- lbs. per cu. ft.

Melting Point (°C) greater than 2300

Moisture Content less than 0.5%

Conductivity @230°C (cal/s-cm-°C) less than 25 micro Siemens

Mohs Hardness @20°C 6-7

Free Silica less than 1%

Typical Applications:

Used frequently as an sandblast abrasive on sea faring vessels, tanks,
aggregate exposure, castings, structural steel, buildings, railroad
equipment and bridges.

Has anyone heard of, or used this material ? Do you think it would be safe ?
I'm going to try a test in a small tank, I'll have to use a fish or two and
some plants as test subjects. I'll let you know how it goes, as this stuff
is CHEAP ($8.00 /100#)
Thanks in advance for any input.
Steve


----------



## ginnie5 (Feb 16, 2004)

*I would check it first...*

put some in a container of water and let it sit ot use muriatic acid to check it. Dh uses some black blasting grit at work and I had him bring some home for me to check when I was setting up the 75. I really wanted a black substrate but could not afford Eco Complete. It raised the ph so high overnight that my kit would not even read it. I know there is some black blasting grit that has been used before but I cannot remember the name. Just looking at the ingredients and not being a scientist, engingeer, ot any other degreed title (unless you count domestic engineer, transportation director, and handymom) I would think the aluminum might be a problem.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

This comes up from time to time. The main drawback is, it's too sharp. Some posting on the Krib, it was blamed for a fish death and for cutting up plant roots, IIRC.


----------

